# Practicing execution



## JonnyWhoopes (Feb 7, 2011)

I was at Brown Cubing Day, and decided to warm up for BLD. I raced somebody (never got their name), and got a 1:4x.yz. I had the same memo time as he did, but I finished almost a whole minute (give or take ten seconds) faster than he did, and he commented on my fast execution. That got me thinking if anybody else on here practices just execution.

About half of my BLD practice is actually just speedBLD with my BLD method. I used to average 1:30+ for my execution, but now I average 40-55 for execution on an average solve.

Does anybody else practice just their execution?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 7, 2011)

lol, i read the title and thought of actual execution


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> lol, i read the title and thought of actual execution


 
I thought of this too


----------



## toastman (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm going to say "Yes SpeedBLD". In that in Old-Pochmann you do a heap of T-Perms and Y-Perms. When I started solving, My fastest T perm was like 3 seconds. Worse, I'd stuff up Y-Perm occasionally, even when sighted. So I started practicing T-Perms with my eyes closed. 2 in a row. 10 in a row. 50 in a row. 100 in a row, and fast too. Sometimes even in bed at night before I go to sleep with the radio on and the lights off, T, Y and Ja/Jb perms.

Instead of thinking "Sexy-move R' F R2....", my hands just go "flickety-flickety-done". I sometimes lose count of the number I've done, but I never stuff an algorithm up. (Sometimes wake up the next morning with a solved cube by the bed, or one with just a T-Perm or Y-Perm needing to be done).

Currently I'm making errors in set-up moves (or "undo" moves, as for some stickers you have a few options). Maybe a useful training idea is to set up your PC to "Say" a letter every 10 seconds, you solve that sticker, then do the next one the computer says. Then every 5 seconds, 2 seconds, (1 second?). Actually, this shouldn't take more than like 5 lines of JavaScript. You say "I want to practice 100 letters, 10 seconds apart" and it will give you a sequence that will start with a solved cube and give you a solved cube at the end.

Actually, I think I like this idea. I'd whip one up right now if I wasn't stuck at work right now.

Cool Poll Bro. Got me thinking!

(Hey, try this. Grab a cube and see if you can solve each of your edges faster than James Earl Jones can call them out  







)


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 7, 2011)

I voted that I do sighted solves, but I really do this very rarely. I moreso practice commutator types for BH. I may practice a particular set of BH edge algorithms all based off the same commutator, or the same for a BH corner commutator. I'll try the algs from different angles, then associate the algs to the images somehow if I can. I do this type of drilling much more often than I actually do a full sighted solve, but I suppose technically they're the same thing.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't do sighted solves. Except for Melbourne Summer Open finals but that was a total failure. Occasionally I practise individual comms, but never full solves.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 7, 2011)

I did lotsa sighted solves when I just switched to freestyle. Because a normal BLD solve would take like 4-5mins so I can't put in much practice a day as it tires the brain more quickly. Don't think I did any sighted solves with M2/Old Pochmann though, except maybe some Old Pochmann back when I just started to BLD.

I think the purpose of sighted solves is more towards helping you to execute in a more braindead manner rather than actually performing the algs fast


----------

